# Suggestions for Alternate Deff Rolla on the Official Ork Battlewagon



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I recently bought my first battle wagon purely because I wanted to use a deff rolla in combat. Well, I was kinda crestfallen that it didn't include one, or any facilities to get one. So I hunted around and came up with a solution I'm thinking of putting into use.

Rather then mounting an external roller, cut open the space and remove the front two wheels of the wagon, and use the space to build in an array of chainsaw, buzzsaw, spiky, gubbins in the front of it, opening up a sort of "Front Mulcher", I just wanted to weigh my options and get some oppinions before I start hacking my model into bits. What have any of you done to make a deff rolla?


EDIT: I finally posted a picture for my personal deff-rolla alternate, I built it based on suggestions I got from this thread ^_^


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

The space marine in me sees your idea as yet another evil xeno techno-heresy... The ork in me screams "HELL YES!" I like your idea bud. Sure, deathrollers are nice but that whole garden mulcher front sounds like the perfect way for any ork to spend an afternoon culling the wheat from the chaff lol. Well..that or chasing grots around the compound for shits and giggles. 

While I've yet to put a deth rolla on anything I did see where someone used curlers to make one along with extra bits made from plasticard. It looked rather good and was simple. However, I still think your idea is better. Just imagine the look on your opponent's face when you put the thing down on the table :biggrin:!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement man! I'm definitely going for it, I have this beautiful glossy red paint that looks just like blood for the encrusted bitz. If I can make it work I'm definitely going for it. I would also like to announce the "chasing grots" idea gave me a hearty laugh. :victory:


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

That sounds really cool.
You could always turn the front of the wagon into some kinda messed up demented Ork version of a cow-catcher (the plow that they used on trains in olden times) - just stick a few chainblades on the edges.

Or, better yet, grab one of the Krieg Mole Vehicles (the one with the drill) and put it on there.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

make the front of the wagon already kinda resembles a face, cut out a "maw" area and fill it with chainsaws and your golden. Awesome idea. Do it.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm modeling the thing now, thanks for all the suggestions, when I get it done I'll post some pictures up here for you all to gawk at.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Alright, Its done, my battle wagon is complete, I'll post pictures of my attempt at the alternate grinder thing as soon as I get my camera battery charged up, look forward to it , thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Battlefield accessory tank traps and some cut up spare bits of defiler arm gave me"Da Roto Tilla" for my Banewagon


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

u sure love showing that monstrosity off dont ya gal lol.

now i cant wait to see this deff muncha. to be honest, i would love to see someone convert up a combine harvester to be an orky killing machine. i would just see the big shute throwing out orky mulch.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I actually feel a bit embarassed now,I didn't realize how old the thread was. I only mentioned mine because I thought it might help LOL

That'll show me to read the damned post dates.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

lol, what do you mean how old the thread is? it is only a month ago, not too bad.

but alas you were only trying to help.

So how is this project going anyway Buckythefly?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

As this thread has been revived I shall make a contribution 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1300063&prodId=prod30013a


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

That thing looks GREAT!..Didnt GW release a new box with a Deffrolla in it? or is that comming out..I know that FW has a Deff Rolla u can order..shouldnt be much. But its way more fun to mangle up bits and kits and make your own original one. Good on ya buddy!


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is my finished deff-rolla alternate. I call the vehicle "Da Mulcha"

Sorry for the epic delay's on finishing it, I really got side-tracked on this one.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

I approve of the Mulcha! I haven't decided how I want to configure my Battlewagon yet, but that is one nice looking idea! Have some rep. :mrgreen:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

very nice work there dude, and its alright about the delays, im cronic for it, mainly due to other things happening.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

It looks interesting that is for sure. I think if the saws were a different color then the red on the front they would stand out more but I get the idea you are going for. This did give me an idea though for a battlewagon with a deffrolla as the front wheels. I have three battlewagons so I need some variation to switch things up.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Your correct, they could stand out a bit more, if you look at the actual model a bit closer, you can see they were silver-y at one time, but I kept painting the red on cause they just looked too clean to be ork-made. I do wish they stood out a bit more though.


----------

